# AKC Novice FAST



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Hooray for Izzy! She completed her third leg for her AKC Novice FAST agility title today. And because Izzy likes to go big or go home, all three green qualifying ribbons were accompanied by big blue 1st place rosettes! Way to go Izzy!


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! What a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! 

I love the 'go fast or go home!" comment!









Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------

